# Mannlicher rifle (miniature)



## gbritnell (Apr 15, 2011)

When the pistol thread was started I and some others jumped in with our stories. For that I apologize, at least for extending my own work. Marv had seen the complete build series I did on another forum and asked if I might post some pictures here. I am posting 4 pictures of the rifle and the link to the build thread. There is also links in the build thread to all of the pictures on my Photobucket account. 
Here's the link:
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=25662&highlight=mannlicher

And here's some pictures.
George


----------



## steamer (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like a Mauser action....at least by the shape of the safety....is that what it was based on George?

Looks Great!

Dave


Never mind ...saw the other thread...

Dave


----------



## Powder keg (Apr 15, 2011)

Great job George!!!


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 16, 2011)

George, for me to say that is magnificent is an understatement. 

That has got to be about the niftiest thing I've seen in a long time.

What are the overall dimensions on that rifle?


----------



## slick95 (Apr 16, 2011)

Amazing talent George.

While looking at the pictures I found myself saying " how does he do that" :bow: :bow: :bow:

Then I realized, I think that about all your work. Gives me a goal to strive for. Thanks for sharing.

Jeff


----------



## robwilk (Apr 16, 2011)

Amazing absolutely amazing :bow:
Thanks for showing.

Rob........


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful George! :bow:

Rick


----------



## radfordc (Apr 17, 2011)

Wonderful! Mine may be functional, but this is a work of art.

Charlie


----------



## b.lindsey (May 24, 2011)

Amazing as always George. I am not really a firearms person but can still appreciate the precision and mechanics of them in full size or in miniature. This little rifle is a work of art in every respect. Ever thought about doing some miniature engraving :big: Even the work on the stock is perfect. Sorry for the late reply but didn't see the thread back in April.

Bill


----------

